# Mantis Hobby interferes with Family Life Support Group



## Jay (Jan 2, 2015)

Though I initially thought that I was the only one who experiences “issues” with keeping my hobbies, or as my wife calls them “obsessions” in moderation, it seems that there may be others in this hobby that feel that any time spent on enjoying their hobby cuts into some kind of valuable family time (whether it actually does or not). Don't get me wrong - I love my family. It is just that sometimes I need something else to focus on.

If you can relate with needing an outlet by obsessing on this incredible hobby, know that I empathize. 

Anyone want to establish a support group? (=


----------



## LAME (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello, I'm LAME...

...And I too have an "obsession" with praying mantids. :|


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 2, 2015)

(group together) Hi LAME. So how long have you been a mantisholic?  

I thought the support group was this forum itself already  It helps to talk about our addiction, and seek the advice of others - even though we can also get our additive items here too... So I guess it's like alcoholics meeting at a bar to talk about their addiction - maybe not a good idea huh.


----------



## Jay (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks LAME and Cosby!

I have loved mantises since I was very little. I appreciate the support!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 3, 2015)

Everyone likes their free time to do what they want, in our cases mantis related. Sure there is time with the family but not every awake minute has to be with them.  So far my family for the most part likes to help out a bit (grinding cricket feed, helping setup new fruit fly cultures, etc) - so that combines both mantis and family time.


----------



## LAME (Jan 3, 2015)

LoL!! Well guys.... I'd say we have our first 3 official members


----------



## Orin (Jan 3, 2015)

I think it's a far saner addiction than memorizing how many times another man threw or caught a ball.


----------



## dmina (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello group,

I am Denise I too am a mantisaholic (spell corrector says this is not a word) so we are cured!

It all started with a google search, looking for a mantis for my eco friendly garden ...

Now 100 mantis later I may have a problem... (my house is not big enough)

I know the forum is not the best place to be for a problem like mine...

but I am sure I have all the support I need here, now and forever...

And yes, Orin I agree...and it is a lot more fun..IMO

So now are these going to be daily or weekly meeting?

Are we going to set a time for the meetings?

Thank you all for the support...


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids (Jan 3, 2015)

Similar to Dmina's case I have a mantis problem and I cant stop buying. My issues are money and space. My bedroom isnt big enough for my stuff and mantids lol. I still always make room for more


----------



## PlayingMantis (Jan 4, 2015)

.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 4, 2015)

hahaha i am also a mantidaholic! (sorry guys -- its always MANTID for me when speaking of the creature in general!) and heck i aint changin! mantid owners unite!! We need rings with mantid faces on them

Ive been keeping mantids since my 19th birthday. Im on year 4. I have literally not went a single day without owning a mantid in all that time.

Its my mission to own as many species as possible! Nextly to raise each species to adulthood successfully and breed them and hatch their oothecae. Only once ive raised, bred, and hatched the species will i consider them checked off the list!


----------



## LAME (Jan 6, 2015)

So.... Can I use this as a valid reason to skip out on work??

I could use Saturdays off. Haha! =P


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 6, 2015)

LAME said:


> So.... Can I use this as a valid reason to skip out on work??
> 
> I could use Saturdays off. Haha! =P


Id bet so! I mean any boss would understand that this is a serious condition!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2015)

The problem with us in marriage is the spouse always wants all the attention to be on them or family. We need to realize we are all unique and need time for what

interests us. God did not say we could not have enjoyment, just don't be so spellbined that nothing else matters. Maybe the spouse likes to play golf, or do crafts, remind them of that and that this is your hobby.


----------



## Jay (Jan 7, 2015)

Orin said:


> I think it's a far saner addiction than memorizing how many times another man threw or caught a ball.





hibiscusmile said:


> The problem with us in marriage is the spouse always wants all the attention to be on them or family. We need to realize we are all unique and need time for what
> 
> interests us. God did not say we could not have enjoyment, just don't be so spellbined that nothing else matters. Maybe the spouse likes to play golf, or do crafts, remind them of that and that this is your hobby.


I completely second what has been said in both of your comments!

I do not want to talk sports, or trucks, or guns or any of that. Additionally, I would hope that the 7-10 hours (minimum) I spend listening to others in my family would account for enjoying a relief from the stresses of life by taking care of my bugs.

As a medication from the problems at work or the hectic life at home, raising mantises has a much more positive consequences than some other pursuits.


----------



## LAME (Jan 7, 2015)

Jay said:


> As a medication from the problems at work or the hectic life at home, raising mantises has a much more positive consequences than some other pursuits.


+1

These are my exact feelings as well, and also like jay I myself am not the type that really talks much of sports and such.. Those things don't appeal much to me. Really raising my so-called " Pets " is my way of getting away from everything else, I save stress relief for the battlefield (ps3).. So in addition anybody that games can add me on psn.

PSN: xX_AMNES1A_Xx


----------



## dmina (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey LAME... This is a mantidaholic meeting!

PS3 addicts need their own thread! Some of us take our meetings seriously!


----------



## LAME (Jan 7, 2015)

LOL!! XD

...busted.


----------



## dmina (Jan 7, 2015)

Just keeping it real!


----------



## dmina (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello my name is Denise... Some of you may remember me...

I haven't been to a meeting in a while...

I fear I am having a problem ... collecting again...


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 24, 2015)

dmina said:


> I fear I am having a problem ... collecting again...


No worries there I've gotten up to 9 species now since joining this support group, a few new feeder cultures, and Lubbers... Makes me wonder if it's really helping.  

Especially when the majority of all my insects have come from four of you in this group.


----------



## dmina (Mar 24, 2015)

That's what friends are for..


----------



## mantisman 230 (Mar 25, 2015)

I too am a mantisoholic, I tried going cold turkey but came back quickly, and this hobby has come with advantages


----------



## czlu (Mar 25, 2015)

I only got 20 right now. I'll cut back i swear!


----------



## LAME (Mar 25, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> No worries there I've gotten up to 9 species now since joining this support group, a few new feeder cultures, and Lubbers... Makes me wonder if it's really helping.
> 
> Especially when the majority of all my insects have come from four of you in this group.


Well lets just point fingers CosbyArt... ¬_¬

LOL! I had absolutely NO hand in helping him acquire a species! I SWEAR!! ^_~


----------



## dmina (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Vespertino (Apr 7, 2015)

I would probably enter the world of mantidhoicism if it weren't for a spouse making a "no bugs" rule in the house. He gave me the OK to hatch and release into the garden, but to keep a few indoors in the terrarium I'm setting up he's given a hard "no". I'm working on wittling down his resolve. Wish me luck! But there might be no mantids for me at all  I got duped on ebay with mis-identified non-native mantids. I was thinking about going outdoors and try and find some ooths in the wild if I can't find any for sale, but it's been warm in TX lately and they may have hatched out for the season.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

Ha ha! I love it! This is a funny thread, but seriously. . .

Hi, my name is Maria and I am a mantidoholic. I've been late for shifts and I have stolen petri dishes (from school) for this addiction. I have tried to quit as my heart has been constantly broken from loosing my bugs to the black death or old age. But then I try to give my drugs I mean ooths away, and I can't!

I need help! Great to have a support group!


----------



## dmina (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Maria ... welcome to our group... So glad you joined us... We are here to help... So are you now trying to give anything away now? (just checking) LOL


----------



## sally (Apr 10, 2015)

Yep. I am a mantisaholic  I feel better now that there is an official group now.


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 10, 2015)

I think my addiction is under control with help of the group. I'm at just 10 mantid species now, seems I'm slowing down.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Apr 12, 2015)

I need help. I tried getting the # of species under 10, but that didn't work out too well. I feel like I'm spending too much time taking care of them. But the greatest sacrifice I have to make is...not going on vacations. I love traveling and exploring the world, and I can afford to do so and I even have lots of "vacation days" that I can take off from work, but I can't. Of course, I can take short trips, but I don't feel like I get much out of them. I need a long vacation to unwind and de-stress.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello I am a mantis addict and need help from this group! :clown: :clown: :clown: I am constantly putting mantises first in life! Help me please!​


----------



## dmina (May 20, 2016)

So how many of us are still addicts??? GUILTY...


----------



## HunniBunnixo (May 20, 2016)

Thanks @dmina for bringing this thread back to life! Lol! This was too funny to read through!  :lol:  

Hi, my name is Dano. (Danielle) I am a Mantidaholic. It all started in the garden one day and i was so feeling overwhelmed with pests so i thought i would "try mantids." I was told they would cure me of my misery. Well, as you all know...you can't have just one! My one turned into 3 and 3 somehow made babies and then i discovered NEW species. Thats when i really got addicted... 12 different species in less than 6 months and the hubby is throwing the bank statements at me. "You need to seek help... It's either the Mantids or me." So we have decided to find a bigger home so i can have my own bug room and his own man cave! I think he is enabling. LOL. Needless to say, i feel i have my addiction under control but i feel peer pressure often to try new species. Its just one day at time... Or one shipment at a time if I'm lucky.   :innocent:


----------



## dmina (May 20, 2016)

Welcome to our group Dano... It sounds like you made out on this deal.. bigger house, bug room... more mantis...


----------



## CosbyArt (May 21, 2016)

I currently have five different species, and somewhere around 20 mantis from L1 to L7 adults. I do have plenty of ooths ready to hatch any day too... I think I have it under control.


----------



## Sarah K (May 27, 2016)

HunniBunnixo said:


> Thanks @dmina for bringing this thread back to life! Lol! This was too funny to read through!  :lol:
> 
> Hi, my name is Dano. (Danielle) I am a Mantidaholic. It all started in the garden one day and i was so feeling overwhelmed with pests so i thought i would "try mantids." I was told they would cure me of my misery. Well, as you all know...you can't have just one! My one turned into 3 and 3 somehow made babies and then i discovered NEW species. Thats when i really got addicted... 12 different species in less than 6 months and the hubby is throwing the bank statements at me. "You need to seek help... It's either the Mantids or me." So we have decided to find a bigger home so i can have my own bug room and his own man cave! I think he is enabling. LOL. Needless to say, i feel i have my addiction under control but i feel peer pressure often to try new species. Its just one day at time... Or one shipment at a time if I'm lucky.   :innocent:


Yes, thanks for reviving this thread! So funny! Some of us newbies probably need this support group as well, but admitting you have a problem is the hardest part.    If I mention only the number of species I have, and don't count all the carolina babies that recently hatched in my total count (I am going to release them any day now, I swear!) then maybe it doesn't seem like I have such a problem...LOL.

I only have 5 species at the moment! And my count (not including the Carolina babies) is only 39! Wait, I guess that is pretty bad, isn't it?FINE! I'll admit it, I'm addicted!   

I don't get to work until almost 10am everyday, because I spend too much time in the bug room "misting the mantids" in the morning.....than I browse this forum throughout that day, in between writing technical documentation, of course.... but hey, I say work in enabling me! They are the ones forcing me to be on the computer all day! How am I supposed to resist? ;P


----------



## Chrisv8855 (May 28, 2016)

I wanna be part of the group to.

Most of my time goes to care for my little buddies.

If you really think about it,mantids are becoming endangered all around he world!

Everyone here changes the world a little bit,w e help keep these creatures alive!

Mantids are a very important part of the ecosystem,they serve a big part in the world we live in.mantids are misunderstood I think.

Thank you everyone for doing what you do and giving these little guys a chance


----------



## Orin (May 29, 2016)

I didn't join because it makes more sense to enjoy and study the intricacies and biology of fantastic living creature than to obsess over the number of times another man can carry a ball down a field, hit it with a stick, or move that ball to a net. Plus, I can quite any time I want to.


----------



## MantisRCool (May 29, 2016)

Hello there! I have a bit different problem... My stupid work interferes with my care for the mantids!  I don't have nearly as much time as I'd love to for caring of these amazing insects! I don't get enough sleep and I'm depressed that I can't always be there when they need me the most like if they decide to molt badly when I'm not at home to try to help them. Or whem they are in a mood to mate and I can't watch them all night cause I gotta work tomorrow! I know this is supposed to be a joke group but sometimes I am actually really depressed. Keeping mantis brings me so much joy and not being able to do it as well as I want saddens me. Instead I have to do that has no meaning at all and deal with assholes all day and it's frustrating to waste so much time on something that is completely stupid and useless instead of taking care one of nature's most wonderful beings.


----------



## Sticky (May 29, 2016)

Sounds like work is the problem here, not our addictions! Addictions are good, work is what's unhealthy.


----------



## HunniBunnixo (May 30, 2016)

Sticky said:


> Sounds like work is the problem here, not our addictions! Addictions are good, work is what's unhealthy.


Agreed! I wonder what my work would think if i started bringing my mantids in? "Sorry boss... 28 hour mating streak and i gotta make sure my male doesn't end up as a snack when they're done!"  :lol:


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 31, 2016)

I don't know what you all are talking about, I can quit any time. *Snorts a freshly ground-up mantis shedding*


----------



## Sarah K (May 31, 2016)

HunniBunnixo said:


> Agreed! I wonder what my work would think if i started bringing my mantids in? "Sorry boss... 28 hour mating streak and i gotta make sure my male doesn't end up as a snack when they're done!"  :lol:


Hahaha...Sad to say I have decided to have an "unscheduled" work from home day before because one of my males had just mounted my female, and I wanted to be there to ensure she did not eat him!


----------



## Sarah K (May 31, 2016)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I don't know what you all are talking about, I can quit any time. *Snorts a freshly ground-up mantis shedding*


LMFAO!


----------



## dmina (Jun 1, 2016)

Too funny.. I am glad I brought it back.. seems like some of you needed to get some things off your chest... You always feel better when you talk things out..


----------



## dmina (Oct 11, 2016)

OK....

Well it has been a while since we have had a meeting on our "perceived problem"...   I myself have been busy with a new batch of nymphs.. {pics to follow on my collection thread}



So how are you all doing?


----------



## LAME (Oct 12, 2016)

I did good, I swear.


----------



## LazarusMantid (Oct 16, 2016)

Here here! My GF has gotten really jealous and thinks I spend too much time with them. She complains when I take pictures of them and not enough of her lol. Regular people just don't understand! It's not that we like our families less. They're just not mantises!


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 16, 2016)

Glad to see you back Denise.  

I've got only 4 mantises right now so I'm on the path to recovery.






Although with arachnid species I have my hands full..  A few dozen bold jumping spiders (Phidippus audax) or more counting the new babies, 4 adult wolf spiders (Tigrosa helluo), a Vinegaroon (Mastigoproctus giganteus), and finally my first tarantula (species unknown until it molts a few times). Seems I may need to find a arachnid help group.  

Here are some baby pics of one of my newly hatched jumpers, and my T - perhaps I can get a few converts...





View attachment 8350


View attachment 8347


----------



## dmina (Nov 16, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Glad to see you back Denise.
> 
> I've got only 4 mantises right now so I'm on the path to recovery.
> 
> ...


Okay Thomas!.... This is not a spider thread! if you don't mind please keep your spiders to yourself!!! or at least give us a SPIDER WARNING! I am really trying to be tolerant to spiders... but when you just put them up here with no warning... Shame.... shame!

Congrats to you on your spiders though... do you still have your wife?


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 17, 2016)

dmina said:


> Okay Thomas!.... This is not a spider thread! if you don't mind please keep your spiders to yourself!!! or at least give us a SPIDER WARNING! I am really trying to be tolerant to spiders... but when you just put them up here with no warning... Shame.... shame!
> 
> Congrats to you on your spiders though... do you still have your wife?


Well it's related, the mantises lead me to the other exotic pets too.  

I tried a warning with the text about them before the photos in my post, but depending on how it was viewed I guess the photos would grab your attention before any text - so sorry there.  

Yeah my wife is still with me, the arachnids were something that took great effort to warm her up to (I started small with some "for an order" that never left us, and I slowly increased the amount and their size lol). Now I have plans underway to get a half dozen or more tarantulas and other things setup, but with me returning to work full time it has been a stalled process. I though got my hours cut permanently to a acceptable level (by my request) so now I'll have time to get back to my plans.





Glad to see you found your way back, and hope all is well. Do you still have your hands full with babies? :wub:


----------

